# Allianz Insurance will cover Ridesharing



## Burdo

Hey All,

Just called my current insurer to cancel the policy and move across to NRMA, however, in the last few months, Allianz Insurance appears to have got on board with ridesharing. 

A notation was made on my policy that I'll be using my vehicle for Rideshare, the conditions they stated where:

- Cannot drive more than 20 hours on avarage per week (Actual transporting people hours). So if online for 30 hours in the week and only conduct 15 hrs worth of rides, I'm covered. 
- Because ill stay under the 20 hours, they told me to leave the policy as private and no need to change it to Business use.

Has anyone else come across this? Thought I would let everyone know as for sometime now, NRMA has been the only one to list Rideshare on polices.


----------



## Scotsman

I will have a look and if it is cheaper than NRMA, I'll switch. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Burdo

Give them a call, 13 1000. They were really nice about it and I get the feeling they may have been loosing clients to NRMA.


----------



## Instyle

Burdo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just called my current insurer to cancel the policy and move across to NRMA, however, in the last few months, Allianz Insurance appears to have got on board with ridesharing.
> 
> A notation was made on my policy that I'll be using my vehicle for Rideshare, the conditions they stated where:
> 
> - Cannot drive more than 20 hours on avarage per week (Actual transporting people hours). So if online for 30 hours in the week and only conduct 15 hrs worth of rides, I'm covered.
> - Because ill stay under the 20 hours, they told me to leave the policy as private and no need to change it to Business use.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this? Thought I would let everyone know as for sometime now, NRMA has been the only one to list Rideshare on polices.


Was this for Sydney NSW Allianz customers only? I'd assume it's only permissible for ride-sourcing legislated states.


----------



## Burdo

Instyle said:


> Was this for Sydney NSW Allianz customers only? I'd assume it's only permissible for ride-sourcing legislated states.


Not sure to be honest. I'm in NSW, so I wonder if someone else in another state might be able to make the enquires and get back to everyone on it.


----------



## cedarwood

Hello Burdo,
correct me if i am wrong, if your car is registered for business use, and your ctp is for business, shouldn't your insurance be for a business purpose too? I am asking as I am completing my driver authority, and to fully comply your car must be registered for business.

Cheers


----------



## Burdo

cedarwood said:


> Hello Burdo,
> correct me if i am wrong, if your car is registered for business use, and your ctp is for business, shouldn't your insurance be for a business purpose too? I am asking as I am completing my driver authority, and to fully comply your car must be registered for business.
> 
> Cheers


You raise a good point and I'm not sure to be honest. I told them I'm registered for GST and the car is listed with the RMS as business and they stuck with the same policy for me.

The operator stated because it was not a full time gig, then it can stay on the personal policy.

I will however follow it up on Monday and see if they can give me something in writing.


----------



## cedarwood

Cheers mate


----------



## joffie

I took out a new policy last weekend with Allianz and they seemed to let you tell them you use the car for "ride sharing". The premium was $200 cheaper than Coles, however the excess is 850.

Hopefully I will never have to use it...


----------



## Scotsman

I just got my quote from Allianz and it turned out at least $400 cheaper than what I paid to NRMA. That's just 2 months ago.

The only difference is that at NRMA my excess is $800 and in Allianz quote I chose my excess as $850.


----------



## Uberxmore

Might give them a call tomorrow. Insurance is my main concern at the moment.


----------



## joffie

Yep 850 here also.


----------



## cedarwood

Fellas, I went through my Allianz policy when I noticed it said Private Use plus Ride Sharing. So I rang the call centre, and the person I spoke to said:
"If you plan on driving over 20 hours per week, you will need to seek insurance from another provider. The insurance you need with Allianz is private plus ride sharing, as you are limited to the hours that you can drive.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## cedarwood

Burdo said:


> You raise a good point and I'm not sure to be honest. I told them I'm registered for GST and the car is listed with the RMS as business and they stuck with the same policy for me.
> 
> The operator stated because it was not a full time gig, then it can stay on the personal policy.
> 
> I will however follow it up on Monday and see if they can give me something in writing.


Private plus ride sharing is apparently sufficient to be properly covered!!!


----------



## cedarwood

Another update, I ran a quote with over 20 hours, and got the following message:

*We are unable to offer you insurance online: due to the vehicle being used for ride share on average more than 20 hours per week.
*
When you choose ride sharing, your quote will automatically populate to pivate/ride sharing. Business Use will not give you the option to choose ride sharing.

Here is an extract from my Allianz policy:

Vehicle usage: 
*This vehicle is used for private/ride share use only. 
Per week This vehicle is used for ride share on average 20 hours or less per week.* 
This vehicle travels approximately 101-200km per week. 
On average this vehicle is used for work or study travel 5 or more days per week.


----------



## UbeRay

I don't see how you could use a policy as restricted as that. Just a Friday or a Saturday night can clock up 350km so thats 700km in just 2 days.
I also bet the amount of hours logged on would be more than 50 hours per week accounting for some other days work.
Have they asked for a log book to be filled out?


----------



## JustLookingForAPlate

Allianz has had me covered in VIC since I started. 

When I called them to let them know my rate went up 8$/m. 

Made very clear on the phone the state I'm in and that it'd be less than 20 on trip hours a week. 

They confirmed via email and I recorded phone call time on my uber docos. 

It was a while ago now but I didn't need to submit any proof, I assume if I make a claim they will want ride logs. 

Hope I won't need to claim on it though.


----------



## UbeRay

I am in Perth and spoke with Allianz today.
They are very up to speed with ridesharing and welcome any new business.
Business use and ridesharing listed on the policy is not a problem.
Not more than 20 hours cover but as explained to me it is 20 hours while on a job time not the logged in time.
It is also averaged out so if one week is 30 hours and the next at 10 hours it is classed as 20 hours per week.
Look at your pay statements and add up the time taken on a job and you will be pleasantly surprised that the 20 hours per week is fine.
They do not take into account the kms.


----------



## BurgerTiime

1- It's not ridesharing so stop calling it that 
2- you must add additional coverage so it costs more
3- some drivers say when an accident happens, they will not cover you stating you were working for Uber and must prove you were not, hence filing a report with Uber and suffer a deactivation by default. No rental car, no loss wage coverage, no medical coverage! 
They'll be glad to take your money, get a dash cam or you're screwed!


----------



## UberDriverAU

BurgerTiime said:


> 1- It's not ridesharing so stop calling it that


That's how the insurance companies are referring to this activity, like it or not.


BurgerTiime said:


> 2- you must add additional coverage so it costs more


Obviously, an increased risk means a higher premium.


BurgerTiime said:


> 3- some drivers say when an accident happens, they will not cover you stating you were working for Uber and must prove you were not, hence filing a report with Uber and suffer a deactivation by default. No rental car, no loss wage coverage, no medical coverage!


It depends on the policy. I know that SGIO here in WA covers for use while passengers are in the car on a trip. I believe NRMA does exactly the same over there on the east coast (it's the same group of companies).


----------



## Scotsman

Just a heads up for full-time UberX drivers... 

I spoke to Allianz rep last night and I asked about ridesharing insurance. She said, unlimited hours of UberX are now covered by the Allianz insurance. So 20 hours restriction is no more.


----------



## JustLookingForAPlate

Just confirmed myself. 

Only uberx or equivalent, so no uberBlack. 

Thank you for the information!


----------



## AJB

UberDriverAU said:


> I know that SGIO here in WA covers for use while passengers are in the car on a trip. I believe NRMA does exactly the same over there on the east coast (it's the same group of companies).


Didn't think there were too many options out there other than SGIO, that's who I'm with too.


----------



## Ness

The Allianz media release regarding this is here: https://www.allianz.com.au/media/news/2016/allianz-expands-car-insurance-to-cover-ride-sharing



Allianz said:


> Given recent moves by many Australian state and territory governments to formally recognise ridesharing, Allianz has responded to the changing market and seeks to provide certainty of insurance coverage and peace of mind for its customers when they are using their privately owned cars for ridesharing.
> 
> *Allianz will provide Comprehensive, Third Party Property and Third Party Fire & Theft insurance coverage for Private Car Insurance customers providing ridesharing services. Eligible customers will be covered simply by confirming their ride sharing usage to Allianz, no matter where they live in Australia.* Customers who already have an Allianz Private Car Insurance policy can contact us to discuss updating their policy to include ridesharing.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Scotsman said:


> Just a heads up for full-time UberX drivers...
> 
> I spoke to Allianz rep last night and I asked about ridesharing insurance. She said, unlimited hours of UberX are now covered by the Allianz insurance. So 20 hours restriction is no more.


That is also my experience, Scotsman.
No hourly limit, no kilometre limit.
I went though the PDS with a fine tooth comb, prior to doing a quote.
I was with SCIC (Sth Oz NRMA) and Allianz's premium was one third of SGIC's.


----------



## JCS26

Thanks


----------



## why not

I looked them up on the web but somehow clicked the wrong link, filled in all my details and it came back saying we are unable to offer you any cover,

Then I realised I was in the compare the market website.......I've had a max ncd for over 10 years and never had an accident .....and they could not find me any cover, WTF, 

Anyway I filled in the correct quote and Allianz came up with a quote of $385, I was with them 5 years ago and the premium was double that.

How things change over the years, their quote on greenslip was way over the top though, nearly $1200 compared to GIO at $700.

Good to see a big corporation actually looking after their customers.....Allianz five stars *****

PS. I was with Coles for 5 years and they did not want a bar of ride sharing, even with a business policy.


----------



## UberingAu

Burdo said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just called my current insurer to cancel the policy and move across to NRMA, however, in the last few months, Allianz Insurance appears to have got on board with ridesharing.
> 
> A notation was made on my policy that I'll be using my vehicle for Rideshare, the conditions they stated where:
> 
> - Cannot drive more than 20 hours on avarage per week (Actual transporting people hours). So if online for 30 hours in the week and only conduct 15 hrs worth of rides, I'm covered.
> - Because ill stay under the 20 hours, they told me to leave the policy as private and no need to change it to Business use.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this? Thought I would let everyone know as for sometime now, NRMA has been the only one to list Rideshare on polices.


Try RAC instead. They're cheaper and allow 30hrs


----------



## Powderski

QBE also said they would not cover my vehicle for ridesharing - which is the term the ACT Government specifically use for Uber - even though the insurance was for commercial use. One QBE consultant said I could 'uber' for a maximum of 32 hours per month however when I asked for that to be on the Cert of Currency or any reference they then put me on to a supervisor who said I would not be covered.
Swapped to NRMA for $800pa.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

UberingAu said:


> Try RAC instead. They're cheaper and allow 30hrs


Forget RAC and a limit of 30 hours.
As previously mentioned, Allianz has no (hour) limits.


----------



## UberingAu

Who is John Galt? said:


> Forget RAC and a limit of 30 hours.
> As previously mentioned, Allianz has no (hour) limits.


It's only time the Pax was in car. Not time on line


----------



## Anson1231

Have call Allianz today, added Ride sharing feature to my comprehensive insurance, unlimited KM and hours, no addition fee.


----------

